# nute burn



## dobshibby (May 8, 2007)

hi guys,first time grower here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.ive been growing bagseeds(think its ww).plants have been doing fine except the last few weeks the pointy edges of the leaves have been browning and some of the leaves have got yellow patches,also every new leaf tip is curled and brown.i have been reading as much about this problem as i can and i will give u all the details of my grow, though i know im missing the most important for this diagnoses (ph).
                   lights=8000 lms flouros, cool white,warm white
                   soil=irish peat,all nutes and trace elements needed.
                   pots=7"
                   fan=oscillating
                   water=bottled irish spring water
                   ph (sorry)
                   nutrient mixture=doff liquid growmore 7/7/7

i have made the rookie mistake and started adding nute mixture after only a few weeks of growing,when the soil should do for about 6 weeks.i flushed my plants but problem has not resolved.i tried adding pictures of plants but says file is to big(sorry),any help would b much appreciated,cheers.

image i hope


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

what`s your soil mix?


----------



## dobshibby (May 8, 2007)

hi shuggy,cheers 4 reply.there is no breakdown of exactly whats in it,it just says it has a balanced nutrient and trace elements in a sphagnum moss peat.its just a small grow(3 plants)which i will b adding another 4 flouros to bring lumens up to 9000 in a grow space of 3ftx3ftx5ft hieght (utility room).im a stainless welder and fabricator so i made my own light reflector on which the lights are mounted in a half moon shape so the lights go from above and down the sides.once i get my own little workshop im gonna make a stainless press big enough for 6 plants which will have proper lights an air vents fitted inside a 100% reflective stainless interior.but enough of the dreamin for now just hope u can help. p.s stems have reddish looking lines running up the way.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

just use plain, ph balanced water for the next couple of days.
wait and see if she will recover herself.
red stems are common with strains, can mean a mg def though.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> just use plain, ph balanced water for the next couple of days.
> wait and see if she will recover herself.
> red stems are common with strains, can mean a mg def though.


 I AGREE but try to buy a ph tester cuz whith no ph data you can do only so much get it asap


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

did you mix in perlite,vermiculite or sand even with your potting mix?
roots need to have good drainage and oxygen, these additional aireators
are a must for a good crop, and ph, as 3patas allready said, you can only go so far without straightening out your H2o.


----------



## dobshibby (May 8, 2007)

i flushed the plants about 5 days ago with no improvement,the soil said it had good airation and soakage so i didnt put any perlite or any stones in bottom,and since i flushed the soil it is really wet and drying very slowly.should i transplant into better setup in diff pots or would it shock the plants too much considering there is already a problem.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

they will live just let them dry up and nothing but water and light thats what they want


----------



## dobshibby (May 8, 2007)

serious thanks to all,,,A1 SITE i will keep u guys posted,once again big thumbs up.


----------



## Uk1 (May 9, 2007)

nutes is fine a few weeks in , i was using MG & half recommended dosage of nutes & it done mine no harm , unless you call shooting up (stable) bad then i dunno


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 10, 2007)

dude im using 7 7 7 aswell as you and i have the same damage


----------



## 3patas (May 11, 2007)

just water for now


----------



## tkdchmpn (May 13, 2007)

EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE TOO!

--I used  85% Miracle Grow (regular kind picked up from Lowe's) and 15% Miracle Grow "Moisture Control" (says its got fert in it also).
  I Think its over fert issue.  The only thing is, I cannot find just plain "potting soil" with out any fert in it already.  Anyone have any brands or suggestions?  SHould we re-pot or just let it ride????  
Also what should the Ph of the water be when added ?  how would you go about checking the ph of the actual soil?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 13, 2007)

Just a suggestion but you need to add some perlite to that mix, it looks awful soggy man....And ditch the Miracle CRAP.... it's not worth the 5$ you spent on it....


----------



## tkdchmpn (May 13, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion but you need to add some perlite to that mix, it looks awful soggy man....And ditch the Miracle CRAP.... it's not worth the 5$ you spent on it....



So what brand would you buy?  or would you make your own?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

Any plant nursery should have lots of potting soil for sale. They mostly make their own and it's of good quality because their business depends on the survival and flourishing of their plants.

No plant nursery I've ever heard of puts nutrients into their potting soil. The pros use nutrients when watering. That way, it can be adjusted as needed.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 13, 2007)

yeah man, see if you can find any sterile soil. no nutrients whatsoever,it`s completely down to the grower to add your choice nutrients to the mix, worm castings is a great organic additive, with loads of trace elements.
Get a fan blowing on your soil to dry it out. add no water or anything untill she dries out. 
get some soil, perlite/vermiculite, and transplant into fresh pots.
wait it out.
good luck dude.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 13, 2007)

All good suggestions above.... as long as it doesn't say it feeds for X number of months or has time release ferts in it you should be fine. But i would suggest if you do buy a store bought soil to READ EVERYTHING on the bag before you buy.

I suggest to not buy anything from Miracle Grow unless it's their Organic Choice Coco blend and even that isn't worth it imo.

Mix your own soil or go to the cheap isle in the soil department of lowe's ... that's where the best organic soils are and are normally cheaper by far ...


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 14, 2007)

i`m growin with MG soil now. it`s not good for seedlings but "mature" plants can be potted in it, add no nutes at all throughout flower.i might add some bone meal or somethingto give it more "p".
it seems to be good for me, TBG has done a few grows with it and had good success.
slow release fert MG, i`ve been warned to stay from.


----------



## dobshibby (May 15, 2007)

hey guys,i did a little shoppin and got perlite,gravel,and fish blood and bone organic plant food.wasnt sure about what to do so as not to mess the lot up(3 plants),i left 2 in its origional soil(no perlite or gravel)and just watered one with spring water,one with liquid growmore 7/7/7,and the other i transplanted into a soil mixture of 50% soil 30% perlite 15% gravel 5% fish blood and bone plant food.now i just wait an see which plant does best.plants are growin with about 4 weeks now and have stretched alot instead of gettin bushy,so i added 2 more light fixtures,now its about 10k lumens,which i hope will help.


----------



## dobshibby (May 17, 2007)

update,well its been a few days since i added the extra flouros,transplanted plant is doin ok but i still am having problems with outer fringes on leaves turning up and the very tip of the leaves are burned,brown,and curling.ive flushed a week or so ago and have been using only bottled water on one plant to see if it made a difference but the new growth still has burned tips,so im stumped.water im using says it has a ph at source of 7 and i leave it uncapped for a few days,plz help.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 17, 2007)

have you added any nutes since the flush?


----------



## dobshibby (May 17, 2007)

no shuggy,i continued givin nutes to 2 of the plants(once a week,small dose)but i only used water on the other and they are all still the same.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 17, 2007)

it could be a nute def then, as after you flush, your taking all the nutrients out of the soil. Try some organic ferts like worm castings and see if that helps. they won`t burn your gals. keep us informed dude and good luck.


----------

